# Butte, MT cycling?



## B-Fun (Nov 15, 2005)

going to be in the area june 7-10th. just wondering if there is some good riding in the area nd if there is a local bike shop that does road bike rentals. thanks a bunch.


----------



## johngfoster (Jan 14, 2005)

I'm not from Butte, but I've ridden up there before. Each year they hold a race up to and around Georgetown Lake outside of Anaconda. This is some very beautiful country. Butte has a cycling club. Here's a link to their web site:

http://www.highlandscycling.org/

Not much for links, but you may consider contacting them and asking some questions.

Another place to try is:

http://www.routeslip.com/discover/USA/MT/Butte

This site will map out the route and give an elevation profile as well as calculate total climbing feet and total miles for the route.

Good luck with your trip, and take your camera along and share some pics with the rest of us. If you're ever in Billings, let me know. There's lots of great riding around here.

Johin


----------



## B-Fun (Nov 15, 2005)

appreciate the response. i checked the website and just like you said, not much by way of links. i might try contacting them to get some more information.

don't think i'll be making it to billings, although that is where my cousins used to live. my family has a place out by georgetown lake, so that's where i'll be spending most of my time. thanks again...


----------

